# Penguins Found To Have Engaged In Prostitution



## Damaged Goods (Dec 12, 2019)

Shameless!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...PENGUINS-revealed-scientific-manuscript.html?


----------



## Nautilus (Dec 12, 2019)

I figure if I gather bunch of stones and a few blondes, I'll have it made.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 12, 2019)

Well that’s 5 minutes I’ll never get back. 
I will never think of penguins  the same again


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 12, 2019)

Well now

I opened the link
Read the whole thing

These two sentences struck prominence in my now even more screwed up bean;

*'Marooned for an Antarctic winter, Levick passed the time by becoming the first man to study penguins up close,' *
(Too much time alone)

*'Levick recorded instances of necrophilia'*
(Waaaaay too much time alone)


Of course I had to make a scene (it's what I do)


----------



## Keesha (Dec 12, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Well now
> 
> I opened the link
> Read the whole thing
> ...


Too much time alone. My thoughts exactly. 
This guy needs a life.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 13, 2019)

Two guys are drinking in a bar.

One says, "Did you know that Elks have sex 10 to 15 times a night?"

"Aw crap..," says his friend, "and I just joined the VFW!"


----------



## Pappy (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Gary O' (Dec 13, 2019)

Oh, why not
(note to self; careful)
(other note to self: well, Pappy an' Ken are doin' it)


----------



## Keesha (Dec 13, 2019)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 84558


HAHAHAHA! Oh my ribs!!!!


----------

